# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dy mundësi, një zgjedhje

## meganoi

Do doja qe ta rihap temen qe eshte hapur me heret nga sweet_dreams.
Loja eshte keshtu:secili anetare qe do te postoje duhet te thote dy mundesi dhe te beje nje zgjedhje nga postuesi me lart.

Po filloj: Gjume apo Disko?

Argetim te kendshem!

----------


## maryp

sonte gjume

pune apo shkolle?

----------


## -BATO-

Punë

Krevat njësh apo dysh ?

----------


## Linda5

Njësh,se  ësht me rehat  :ngerdheshje: 

Rrush?

apo

Kumlla?

----------


## illyrian rex

kumlla

ulur apo shtrire?

----------


## B@Ne

*Shtrire

MSN apo Skype ??*

----------


## -BATO-

MSN

Me mjekër apo pa mjekër?

----------


## illyrian rex

pa 

muzika apo leximi?

----------


## gloreta

..................................................  .......

----------


## maryp

leximi
nate apo dite?

----------


## -BATO-

Natë

Shëtitje në këmbë apo me varkë?

----------


## Linda5

Shëtitje në këmbë

Kino?

apo

Opera?

----------


## gloreta

ich werde dich toten linda :Mos: 
asnje


lule apo gjemba?

----------


## -BATO-

Gjemba.

Piknik në pyll apo në mal?

----------


## Linda5

Në pyll


Futboll?

apo

Volejboll?

----------


## B@Ne

*Volejboll


Trendafil apo karafil ?*

----------


## -BATO-

Trëndafil

_NOKIA_ apo _Sony Ericsson_?

----------


## eldushka

NOKIA!

Fotografi apo pikture?

----------


## -BATO-

Pikturë

Tregime apo poezi?

----------


## broken_smile

tregime

liber apo pc?

----------

